# I.D. Please



## Popeye47 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think its a Copadichromis but which one and M or F


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks female to me.


----------



## Popeye47 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah but which type ?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

The three spots look a bit like Copadichromis borleyi (Namalenje)
IDing Copidochromis is real hard though.
Looks like a quality fish.
Why do folk lose the labels?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It's a Copadichromis like others have said, but it's almost impossible to tell between the species. I know I can't and I've raised a few different kinds.


----------

